# Unlock Iphone 3gs (Help)



## Xanerken (Jul 15, 2012)

So i have a 3gs 4.2.1 firmware 5.15.4
I already Jailbroke it some time ago using greenpoison but now i need to
unlock it...

I read that i need the ipad 6.15.0 baseband to unlock my iphone.. Now, all i can find are websites that tell me to download redsnow and do the whole
jailbreak/cydia process and then unlock it.
So i guess my question is... Can i download redsnow and do the whole process while already being jailbroke and having greenpoison?

Or is there a simpler way to do it all? =/

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you mean you need to unlock the Password?


----------



## Xanerken (Jul 15, 2012)

Unlock the phone so I can use it with another carrier. 

Sorry I wasn't specific.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is what your looking for:

iClarified - iPhone - How to Unlock the iPhone 4, 3GS, 3G Using UltraSn0w


----------

